# need advice quick thanks



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Since when is egress requirements tied to smoke detector requirements?


They're not, I was just concerned for the kids safety. 

Actually, if the smoke detector goes off and there is a fire, the bsmt. window may be the only way out.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

katoman said:


> They're not, I was just concerned for the kids safety.
> 
> Actually, if the smoke detector goes off and there is a fire, the bsmt. window may be the only way out.


I understand that. I was just wondering how egress & operating windows & firefighters with gear got involved from smoke detectors and AFCIs.


----------



## WorldPest (Feb 13, 2012)

You should also practice a fire drill at your home. I know they are only 1 & 2, but this way they may not be as afraid if something does happen. It's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I understand that. I was just wondering how egress & operating windows & firefighters with gear got involved from smoke detectors and AFCIs.


Wait till we bring in the lions and tigers and bears.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Wait till we bring in the lions and tigers and bears.














Oh my!​


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

...


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Just did wiring in a house here Calif. Depends on the local building/permit dept. We had to put in new breakers, either Arc-Fault - AFCI for everything (including lights) except Baths, kitchen and Garage. In the baths, kitchen and garage, we put in GFCI's as per code. 

Also, had to make sure the house has hard wired Smokes and CO's (which were combination Smoke/CO). Luckly these were installed by the last electrician. 

That's the way it is. Some jurisdictions want everything up to current code regardless of what kind of work you are doing (ie: replacing a few circuits, remodel, additions, whatever), while some others only want to see new breakers on only what you are replacing.


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

*Smokes/ CO detectors*



cwatbay said:


> Just did wiring in a house here Calif. Depends on the local building/permit dept. We had to put in new breakers, either Arc-Fault - AFCI for everything (including lights) except Baths, kitchen and Garage. In the baths, kitchen and garage, we put in GFCI's as per code.
> 
> Also, had to make sure the house has hard wired Smokes and CO's (which were combination Smoke/CO). Luckly these were installed by the last electrician.
> 
> That's the way it is. Some jurisdictions want everything up to current code regardless of what kind of work you are doing (ie: replacing a few circuits, remodel, additions, whatever), while some others only want to see new breakers on only what you are replacing.


True, the smoke/CO/heat detector requiremets won't be found in the NEC, but around here they're inspected by the electrical AHJ.

The exact requirements can be found in the IRC Codebook, around here, but varies jurisdiction to jurisdiction, depending on what code they adopt.
The combo units are required in the area outside of every bedroom.
Smoke & heat detectors are required in attached garages. The list is extensive.

Good Luck from Columbiana, Alabama
Maurice Turgeon,http://thesemi-retiredelectrician.com


----------



## canadianwhite (Sep 13, 2010)

i find there are some rude people in b.c since iv lived here. just coz i cant spell you post on here. very sad. another b.c person with nothing better to do. then stick there nose in. have a good day:thumbup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

canadianwhite said:


> i find there are some rude people in b.c since iv lived here. just coz i cant spell you post on here. very sad. another b.c person with nothing better to do. then stick there nose in. have a good day:thumbup:


It would be helpful if you did use the Caps key.

One's written word is very important how it is perceived.

I can't instantly reproduce what you said...

but I can sure as he!! copy & paste what you wrote...:thumbsup:

It is a pet peeve of mine...


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

griz said:


> It would be helpful if you did use the Caps key.
> ..........


Actually, it's called the _Shift_ Key. :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

canadianwhite said:


> i find there are some rude people in b.c since iv lived here.


While the post that prompted that remark may have been a bit gratuitous, you are also guilty of rudeness by not taking the time and effort to type clearly readable messages. Surely you know the basic rules of capitalization, and spell checking is easily done with the very software you are using to place posts here.

You will most certainly fare better at obtaining free advice if you make it easy for others to understand what you're asking. :thumbsup:


----------



## canadianwhite (Sep 13, 2010)

i will spell check all my new posts


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

canadianwhite said:


> i will spell check all my new posts


AND USE THE DAM SHIFT KEY & APPROPRIATE PUNCTUATION...:thumbup:


----------



## Clark Bilston (Jan 24, 2012)

Regrettably I honestly had zero intention of being rude. In retrospect, it was a crass comment. I meant no offence, just saying what was on my mind. Sorry guys. :sad:


----------

